# '38 CWC Western Flyer DBR



## Demzie (Aug 26, 2020)

I picked up this project from Santi (Junk_Trader) for a song, had Mike (FordMike, who is just an AWESOME fella to do work with, even threw in a freebie just playing Middleman!) do the leg work for me on it getting it to ship and here we are.

The first photo is unpacking as found.
The second Assembled.
The Third and Fourth after a few personal touches I bought for it ahead of time.

Lots of ideas and work ahead.. (as well as $$$, but when the irons hot..)

















Those Saddle Springs are next, come this weekend. I have some replacements ready.


Erin


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 31, 2020)

Demzie said:


> I picked up this project from Santi (Junk_Trader)



I’m pretty sure it’s Rust trader 

Bike is looking good though.


----------



## Demzie (Aug 31, 2020)

CWCMAN said:


> I’m pretty sure it’s Rust trader
> 
> Bike is looking good though.



Thank you much. Just tied up the Saddle Springs as mentioned and you're right, Rust Trader.  My mistake.


----------

